# Convert MIDI to MP3



## wdmprojekt (29. Sep 2010)

Hallo,

ich wüsste gerne ob, und wenn ja, wie man mittels Java
von MIDI zu MP3 convertieren kann? 

Mine Idol-Seite hierzu ist Online Free MIDI to MP3/WAV Converter &bull; HamieNET.com


----------



## OliverKroll (30. Sep 2010)

Auf der von dir angegebenen Seite wird vermutlich PHP - nicht Java - verwendet.

Mit Java kann man direkt MIDI-Sequenzen abspielen: mit der Klasse MidiSystem (Java 2 Platform SE v1.4.2) . Wie man das macht, wird beschrieben im Handbuch der Java-Programmierung www.javabuch.de - Das Handbuch der Java-Programmierung in Kapitel 49.3.5 (runterladen und auspacken).
Das ist einfach. 

Es wäre auch möglich, das MIDI-Format selbst einzulesen (Wotsit.org - Sound and Music Files) und dann mit einer MP3-Bibliothek (z.B. MP3 library for the Java Platform - habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert) eine MP3-Datei zu erzeugen.
Das ist schwer. 

Am Anfang kann man nur die erste Möglichkeit empfehlen.

Edit: Ich habe zu meiner Homepage Videospiele in Java ein MIDI-Beispiel MIDI-Datei abspielen hinzugefügt (mit Programmtext). Es ist die Titelmelodie von Cybernoid YouTube - C64 Longplay - Cybernoid . Es gibt auch noch einen zweiten Teil Cybernoid2 YouTube - C64 Longplay - Cybernoid 2 , den man kostenlos als Windows-Spiel laden kann: Cybernoid 2 - Download . Sehr empfehlenswert ! :applaus:
Ich weise auch noch einmal hin auf mein MIDI-Archiv MIDI-Archiv , das ich für meinen Programmierkurs eingerichtet hatte. Damals war dafür die Zeit zu knapp; alle Dateien sind kostenlos aus dem Internet kopiert, es gab keine Lizenzbedingungen, deshalb sollte jeder die dort enthaltenen Midi-Dateien kopieren und verwenden dürfen.
Auch mit MIDI kann man ansprechende Musik machen.
Und das Spiel ist sehr zum Spielen und Nach-Programmieren empfohlen. :toll:


----------



## OliverKroll (30. Sep 2010)

Ich habe eben mein MIDI-Archiv gezippt. Es können jetzt 3800 MIDI-Dateien auf einmal heruntergeladen werden. Dauer: 2 Minuten, entpackt ca. 200 MB. :smoke:
Jede Datei einzeln aufzuführen (wie es vorher war), war nicht effektiv.
Jetzt muß man sich allerdings selber anschauen, ob für einen selber etwas dabei ist. :rtfm:


----------



## wdmprojekt (1. Okt 2010)

Danke für die vielen Tipps 

Wie könnte man das mittels PHP umsetzen?


----------



## OliverKroll (1. Okt 2010)

Google "php midi" liefert als ersten :bahnhof:  Treffer PHP MIDI CLASS . Der Sequencer ist schon recht ansehnlich: Sequencer .
Den Rest wirst du bestimmt auch noch finden.


----------



## OliverKroll (1. Okt 2010)

Vielleicht habe ich dich falsch verstanden  : die von dir angegebene Seite läßt nur wenige Konvertierungen zu. Wenn du die schon verbraucht  hast und noch mehr konvertieren möchtest, ohne viel zu programmieren, dann suchst du vielleicht einen MIDI-zu-MP3-Konverter.
Bei Chip habe ich gerade einen guten gefunden  : MIDI4all - Download - CHIP Online . Damit klingen die MIDI-Dateien sogar noch besser als mit JAVA.
Ansonsten mußt du noch einmal genau sagen, was du eigentlich möchtest. ???:L


----------



## wdmprojekt (2. Okt 2010)

Ja klasse, soetwas habe ich gesucht, nur eben für das Web,
sodas ich die Anwendung auf meinem eigenen Server im Netz zur Verfügung habe...

Hast Du hierzu eine Idee?


----------



## OliverKroll (2. Okt 2010)

Kannst du denn mit PHP schon ein bißchen programmieren ?
Ich würde sagen, bleib erst einmal bei dem Programm. Etwas Besseres findest du sowieso nicht -  das Programm ist echt gut.


----------



## wdmprojekt (2. Okt 2010)

Ich programmiere in HTML, CSS, JS, PHP, Java, Ruby.

Gerne wüsste ich daher wie es geht und möchte absolut nicht bei der offline Variante bleiben.


----------

